
Firefox OS Typeface — mozilla.org - gr366
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/styleguide/products/firefox-os/typeface/
======
hpaavola
The character selection is still lacking a bit (Ubuntu Regular has about twice
the amount of characters), but otherwise it's looking good.

